# secondary air pump delete 225 amu -5 questions and help please



## Ko4TiTy (Apr 27, 2011)

hey im really going all out with deleting stuff idk why, i just want it clean, simple and efficient as possible.other planes catch can,mishimoto rad,oil cooler and water/meth inj, 
so im deleting the a/c and the compressor and now im contemplating doing the 2ndary air pump as well,just for even more room. has anyone done this,

q1 what do i do with the combination valve line going into the engine 
q2 How will this effect my car on start up
q3 will i pass emissions
q4 what do i do with the vacuum line going back to the vacuum cluster thingy lol 
q5 will i get a cel code 

it looks simple just looking at what i have to do, but i alway make sure i have all the bases covered when i work on my car. Thanks for the help


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

1) toss it for this http://www.intengineering.com/18t-SAI-Blockoff-Plate-p8914932-1-2.html
2) Your cat wont heat up as fast if you have one.
3) Probably not (see below 5)
4) Delete it. It T's off and just remove the line and the split.
5) Yes. A resistor stops one code but you have to have software writing out the other. Then you should be able to pass emissions.


----------



## Ko4TiTy (Apr 27, 2011)

*2,3,5*



cincyTT said:


> 1) toss it for this http://www.intengineering.com/18t-SAI-Blockoff-Plate-p8914932-1-2.html
> 2) Your cat wont heat up as fast if you have one.
> 3) Probably not (see below 5)
> 4) Delete it. It T's off and just remove the line and the split.
> 5) Yes. A resistor stops one code but you have to have software writing out the other. Then you should be able to pass emissions.


2what does the cat not heating up meen exactly-does it matter or just an emissions thing?
3 why? what physically is changing - just not enough air on start up ? why cant the car compensate itself ? 
5 i have the apr flash 93 oct, so what program exactly do i need to write over it?

also Q- will it have a hard starting feel as well-like shaky or spitting,sputtering-im guessing not but! u never know with German. that combi valve cover looks cool thanks for the link man


----------



## 01GTiVR6GLX (Mar 28, 2011)

Ko4TiTy said:


> 2what does the cat not heating up meen exactly-does it matter or just an emissions thing?
> 3 why? what physically is changing - just not enough air on start up ? why cant the car compensate itself ?
> 5 i have the apr flash 93 oct, so what program exactly do i need to write over it?
> 
> also Q- will it have a hard starting feel as well-like shaky or spitting,sputtering-im guessing not but! u never know with German. that combi valve cover looks cool thanks for the link man


2- downpipe 


Fahrvegnügen


----------



## Ko4TiTy (Apr 27, 2011)

*down pipe*



01GTiVR6GLX said:


> 2- downpipe
> 
> 
> Fahrvegnügen


----------



## Ko4TiTy (Apr 27, 2011)

im working on it - right now is there 3 bolts for the bracket i only took of 2 what a bitch with out Air tools :banghead: 

and if so were is the 3rd


----------



## 01GTiVR6GLX (Mar 28, 2011)

Ko4TiTy said:


> ^o well actually I have a 3in 42dd down pipe an cat sir


Sir  I'm a girl !


Fahrvegnügen


----------



## Ko4TiTy (Apr 27, 2011)

never mind found it super dumb spot im having a hard time getting to it :banghead:


----------



## Ko4TiTy (Apr 27, 2011)

*girl?*



01GTiVR6GLX said:


> Sir  I'm a girl !
> 
> 
> Fahrvegnügen


----------



## Ko4TiTy (Apr 27, 2011)

*What do i do with the vacuum??*

well got it all out - houses, bracket,and blower lol. all thats left is the vacuum
?? do i still need the vacuum actuator thingy that on the cluster or do i just delete it,or cap it


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

Ko4TiTy said:


> 2what does the cat not heating up meen exactly-does it matter or just an emissions thing?
> 3 why? what physically is changing - just not enough air on start up ? why cant the car compensate itself ?
> 5 i have the apr flash 93 oct, so what program exactly do i need to write over it?
> 
> also Q- will it have a hard starting feel as well-like shaky or spitting,sputtering-im guessing not but! u never know with German. that combi valve cover looks cool thanks for the link man


The cat will not burn off as much stuff when you first start the car. You will not pass emissions with a cel, or the code in the ecu. APR does not do full deletes so you are SOL. A different chip tuner like Uni or Eurodyne will do it for you that will pass readiness. If you PM reflected on here, he may be able to help you will the emissions on your APR ecu.


----------



## Ko4TiTy (Apr 27, 2011)

cincyTT said:


> The cat will not burn off as much stuff when you first start the car. You will not pass emissions with a cel, or the code in the ecu. APR does not do full deletes so you are SOL. A different chip tuner like Uni or Eurodyne will do it for you that will pass readiness. If you PM reflected on here, he may be able to help you will the emissions on your APR ecu.


i have no one around me who does unitronic - thats what i always wanted from the start but settled with APR- i live in allentown pa,Who does unitronic around there not- josh from nls-


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

Ko4TiTy said:


> i have no one around me who does unitronic - thats what i always wanted from the start but settled with APR- i live in allentown pa,Who does unitronic around there not- josh from nls-


CB tuning is right outside allentown


----------



## Ko4TiTy (Apr 27, 2011)

*thank you*



notoriouszig said:


> CB tuning is right outside allentown


sweat :thumbup: do you know if they can alter the program for an air pump delete


----------

